# Ammo Can wood stoves



## ReconCraftTheta

I was thinking on making one out of an old .50 can I have. Need be a .30. Any thoughts?


----------



## oldvet

Recon: If you work up any plans as to how to use it as a stove, please post it.
I like that idea it sounds like a very inexpensive way to build a small heater or stove.

DM


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

This has a lot of potential. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam

*Good idea!*

I would be worried about the paint. If it was painted with CARC paint (Chemical Agent Resistant Coating) you will die very quickly from the fumes. Please be careful!


----------



## piglett

EndTheFederalReserveScam said:


> I would be worried about the paint. If it was painted with CARC paint (Chemical Agent Resistant Coating) you will die very quickly from the fumes. Please be careful!


you make a VERY good point, maybe put some wood in the thing , lite it & then let er burn outside for an hour or 2 till any sign of paint is gone.

i guess you could hit the outside with some kind of paint stripper before starting the fire.

i myself like a 5 gallon steel can & old steel 3" rain gutter downspout from the dump up the street. that's what i have in my ice house that goes out on the pond come winter. it mite be 10f outside but the icehouse door is wide open because it's so dam hot inside 1/2 the time

piglett


----------



## Magus

ReconCraftTheta said:


> I was thinking on making one out of an old .50 can I have. Need be a .30. Any thoughts?


My uncle made several.we found that you need a tin liner to keep them from burning out as fast.

putting 4 1/4" inch bolts through the bottom as legs also protects any surface under it.


----------



## 41south

I have seen a couple videos on youtube, folks did this with the cans. Sorry I don't know how to put up a link for it. All you need is a few pieces of pipe for the stack, a holesaw to cut the hole for it, and a way to cut in the loading door and draft door. They used 20mm boxes on the videos I saw. 

I would look for a metal five gallon can, they are getting hard to find. But you could replicate the method used to make a stove from a 55 gallon drum on one of these for a small space, with limited use.

Keep in mind that these would burn out very fast due to the thin metal.


----------



## Magus

An old computer case works good and most repair places will give you one.just use screws not pop rivets,they melt!


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

Sorry for the silence, a friend was thinking about the same idea. It'd work great for a work space or a tent (provided you could vent the smoke out of it), so, I think this is a priority on my build list.

@Oldvet, http://www.instructables.com/id/Ammo-can-stove/

Pretty descriptive plans here, easy to follow step-by-step!


----------



## DJgang

Ooohhh....you can use an ammo can to make a rocket stove!!!! My lightbulb just went off!

Google small rocket stoves. With some modification, a piece to stove pipe and something to fill in around it, you can have a portable rocket stove. It was only need a few pieces of wood which will burn slower that an open flame one and no smoke or very little smoke in comparison.

I've already made a rocket stove out of cinder blocks.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

Yeah I suppose it's the same principle. Can you use the one you built for heating a small space?


----------



## DJgang

ReconCraftTheta said:


> Yeah I suppose it's the same principle. Can you use the one you built for heating a small space?


No, not at all dear. Strictly for outdoor cooking. It does make smoke, but not as much as direct, open flame. For indoor rocket stoves, they are called rocket mass heaters. Google that...you'll spend all day reading and thinking...this is COOL! :wave:


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

they look pretty nice... i've been looking at them in study halls. Wise build/investment.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

Firepit. Ammo can fire pit.
I was hoping to find people making small wood burning stoves out of ammo cans. Lol More of a heat your shelter type wood burning stove with a stove pipe.


----------



## Magus

DJgang said:


> Ooohhh....you can use an ammo can to make a rocket stove!!!! My lightbulb just went off!
> 
> Google small rocket stoves. With some modification, a piece to stove pipe and something to fill in around it, you can have a portable rocket stove. It was only need a few pieces of wood which will burn slower that an open flame one and no smoke or very little smoke in comparison.
> 
> I've already made a rocket stove out of cinder blocks.


I saw a volcano stove made out of a tire rim.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Sand blast the paint off an yer good ta go. Do the first burn outdoors ta make sure.

Several vids on YouTube. Should work out perty well. Got one in the plans fer the future, other things take priority right now.

Good luck on the build.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

Six guns, thats what I'm talking. Using one as a heater for an area where heat isn't available.

And thanks Coot, good luck on your endeavors!


----------

